# Unicorn on e-bay



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

Very rare find. 


*Fosgate*


Punch 500m *(BNIB)*

Old School Rockford Fosgate Punch 500M Power BNIB | eBay


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

It amazes me some of the things people have stashed.


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

7-10 years you will see a matched set of NIB PPI Art amps. 1200 and 204.


----------



## RunawayRadiostar (Jan 3, 2014)

Every now and then something amazing comes out of a storage locker somewhere. He got a decent price for it.


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

These are rare? There's a bazillion of them around town here....


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

oldschoolbeats said:


> These are rare? There's a bazillion of them around town here....


I see them for sale often as well never new, but still same amp


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

RunawayRadiostar said:


> Every now and then something amazing comes out of a storage locker somewhere. He got a decent price for it.


I didn't sell; the reserve was not met. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

david in germany said:


> 7-10 years you will see a matched set of NIB PPI Art amps. 1200 and 204.


LOL...I already so those. 
I didn't know you went back and pulled the trigger on them. 


Bret 
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LOL...I already so those.
> I didn't know you went back and pulled the trigger on them.
> 
> 
> ...


I had to save them!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

oldschoolbeats said:


> These are rare? There's a bazillion of them around town here....


Really? Show me the BNIB ones and I'll buy it!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Man I miss my Punch 500M. Really liked that amp! First good amp I ever bought back in 95 96 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

